

Presidential election quiz and see which candidate you side with - rohanpai
http://www.isidewith.com/

======
Detrus
<http://imgs.isidewith.com/results-image/85040485.jpg>

Haven't been following elections, never heard of Jill Stein or Gary Johnson.

~~~
icebraining
They're the candidates for the Green and Libertarian parties, respectively.

------
DiabloD3
This is interesting.

<http://imgs.isidewith.com/results-image/85031537.jpg>

I've never heard of Jill Stein, but if her platform is that similar to mine, I
think I want to.

------
tzs
It's amusing, but it has some serious problems with the questions.

For instance, one of the questions is whether we should end the war in
Afghanistan. What does that mean? As far as I know, EVERY major and most minor
candidates want to end the war in Afghanistan. Where they differ is in HOW to
end the war.

Another terrible question is the one whether the debt ceiling should be
raised. Most people don't know what the debt ceiling is. They think it has
something to do with the debt or deficit, and so will answer as if the
question is whether the debt or the deficit should be increased. In fact, the
debt ceiling has little to with either the debt or the deficit.

~~~
Lexarius
The "Choose another stance" option is important.

The default answers are simple so that people who have little investment in
the quiz can quickly get through it and maybe compare results with the
candidates. If you actually care about your response, you can see the
alternates, which are usually the "No, but" and "Yes, and" sorts of answers
that the candidates provided or otherwise stated. Choosing them can lean your
score towards certain candidates more than others.

------
anonymoushn
The gun control question seems to be bugged. The only major candidate who has
ever banned guns is set as not supporting increased gun control, while the
only major candidate who has not banned guns is set as supporting increased
gun control.

